
Etsy has ousted its CEO and is laying off 8 percent of its staff - openmosix
https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2017/5/2/15522672/etsy-ceo-change-josh-silverman-chad-dickerson-layoffs
======
fujipadam
With Amazon snapping at its heals, this I am afraid is just the beginning of a
long decline

